

Programmers Need to Learn Statistics - dsr12
http://zedshaw.com/archive/programmers-need-to-learn-statistics-or-i-will-kill-them-all/

======
dasq
this author just seems like an incredibly unpleasant person to work with.

------
_random_
Nah, rather market needs to pay us more for knowing it. Then we'll learn it.

